# "Pay as you Stay" rooms... do they pay the website bonus per d



## Roger (Jul 8, 2012)

Just booked a hotel on Priceline, from the Amtrak Rewards credit card website portal ($4 for every $1 spent). But it's a "Pay as you Stay" room, meaning they don't charge me until I'm there and give them my credit card. Will I lose out on the 4/1 bonus offered by the Guest Rewards website?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 8, 2012)

I really don't know. Normally, you pay Priceline (or whatever site you use) and the AGR points are computed based on that payment amount. Since you will be paying the hotel directly, I don't know.


----------



## Roger (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, I'll let you guys know in a few weeks or more in case some future person finds the info of use.


----------



## jb64 (Jul 10, 2012)

your inquiry reminded me that I had yet to receive points for a room I booked on Priceline thru AGR and I opted for the pay when you stay option because I was arriving by train. I sent an inquiry to AGR with the specifics and I will post back when I receive a response.

Reason for edit: it keeps losing half of my message!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 10, 2012)

jb64 said:


> 1341951976[/url]' post='379282']Reason for edit: it keeps losing half of my message!


You are not the only one it happens! It also happens many times to me!


----------



## Roger (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, Amtrak Rewards told me to contact Priceline about this, and Priceline replied that I needed to contact Amtrak Rewards about this. Sigh.


----------



## City of Miami (Sep 20, 2012)

I did a PL Pay as you Stay in Feb and got the points 4 or 5 months later (after a phone inquiry to PL); I did a regular bid win (i.e. paid to PL) in April and have yet to have the points posted. Both of these were through the AGR website.


----------



## jb64 (Sep 22, 2012)

And I didn't get mine, they claimed they have no record that I clicked the portal and I don't have anything that proved that I did. So, no points for me. Generally, I don't have a problem getting my points for Priceline so I think the Pay as you stay maybe fouled it up.


----------



## guest-i guess (Sep 24, 2012)

I use priceline all the time through the AGR portal both by bidding and paying the stated rate for hotel rooms, I have never used the pay as you stay option though. My points have always posted in a timely manner, on our last stay my points were taking longer to post than usual, so I tried contacting PL. They responded by telling me I would have to contact the hotel to get my points to post :huh: I responded back and told them the hotel had nothing to do with either AGR or PL. They responded back with some other crazy crap telling me what other hoops I needed to jump through but asw far asw getting points from them, it was out of their hands. I realised it hadn't been the 6 to 8 weeks it states to wait for points to post, so I decided to wait. A few days later my points posted -_- . I think PL customer service people I contacted had no idea that they were even partnered with Amtrak. I guess that makles their customer service as good as Amtraks when it comes to actually being able to "knowledgably"help the customer. I have gotten many thousand points through PL/AGR and I have never had to wait "months" for them to post.


----------



## Roger (Oct 21, 2012)

UPDATE:

Happily the full bonus has finally arrived in my account! I had figured it wouldn't happen.


----------

